# Life Beyond Diabetes Virtual Q&A Panel Session



## Odette DUK (Oct 22, 2020)

When your child has type 1 diabetes, it can sometimes feel overwhelming. From hypos, to carb counting, to set changes – there’s always something to think about. But diabetes doesn’t have to stop your child from doing anything they want to do.

Join us for our *Life Beyond Diabetes Virtual Q&A Session* on *Monday, 9 November at 7pm*. You’ll meet five fabulous volunteers who all live with type 1. They’ll share their experiences about how they fit diabetes into their everyday lives. They’ll talk about the ways they manage the anxieties and challenges that living with type 1 throws at them. And they’ll discuss how they keep positive. You can ask them any questions you like, no matter how big or small.

*Topic:* Life Beyond Diabetes

*When:* Monday, 9 November - 7-8.30pm

*Panellists:* Volunteers living with type 1, discussing their own experiences

The link to sign up to any of our panel sessions is here: https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/200041498

Thanks,
Odette


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks @Odette DUK 

This looks really interesting


----------

